# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Positieve verhalen: anti depressiva

## missI

Ik zie dat er hier vaak gelezen wordt maar weinig gepost!
daarom dit forum om de mensen een hart onder de riem te steken.
hoe diep je ook zit,
hoe angstig je ook bent.
Anti depressiva en therapie helpt!!
ben hier niet om reclame te maken voor AD maar als het nodig is..
dan helpt het echt!!
wie heeft er nog een positief verhaal?

----------


## karin devilee

Of dit een leuk verhaal is denk het niet zit ook in een depressie maar weet niet hoe te beginnen

----------


## karin devilee

Hoe kom je iit die depressie slik seroxat en b 12 gekregen en nam af en toe een valdispert maar mag ik niet meer mag niet met de medicijnen gebruikt worden hoewel ik er maar 2 gebruikten ik weet het niet meer word er gek van

----------


## wernerl

Heb ook al verscheidene antidepressiva gebruikt. Nikshelpt echter blijvend,na jaar of 4 of meer heeft je lichaam zich aangepast,kun je opnieuw overschakelen naar ander medicijn

----------


## wernerl

Met sipralexa en seroxat toch goede tijd gehad al was het bij beiden 4 a 5 jaar

----------


## MarQ

Hoi , ik kan wel vertellen dat ik het goed op 20 mg Lexapro ,is echt het middel voor me om staande te blijven ! Ga er verder geen heel verhaal omheen bouwen , is gewoon zoals het is !!

----------


## Suuzje

Niemand zit te wachten op het gebruik van antidepressiva. Maar ze werken in het algemeen heel goed. Maar dat er veel negatieve ervaringen worden gedeeld heeft volgens mij te maken met dit medium. Veel onderwerpen worden benaderd vanuit een klacht of bijwerking. Als je een antidepressivum gebruikt en alles gaat goed en je hebt er baat bij, dan zal je, denk ik, veel minder snel geneigd zijn om het internet af te struinen voor meer informatie of het doen van oproepen tot meer informatie.

----------


## Lillly

Na jaren allerlei soorten therapie eerst zonder medicijnen, daarna mét, ben ik overgestapt op Lexapro (aescitalopram). Ik zat toendertijd zó diep dat ik niet meer verder wilde, maar na een week of zes verdwenen de donkerste wolkjes en ben ik er weer bovenop gekomen. Ik ben altijd erg sceptisch geweest over anti-depressiva, ik vond dat maar symptoombestrijding, terwijl ik liever aan de oorzaken werkte, maar ik realiseer me nu dat ik het gewoon nodig heb om in balans te komen en te blijven. Ik heb geen last van bijwerkingen en voel me niet suf of afgevlakt, maar voel me eindelijk weer gewoon mezelf. Overigens is het in mijn ogen ook een prima maatregel om tijdens je therapie wat rustiger en helderder te worden, zodat je beter in staat bent om aan jezelf te werken. Ik moet mezelf momenteel nog steeds in de gaten houden en heb echt nog wel dipjes, maar die diepe dalen heb ik niet meer. Ik geniet weer van dingen en kan weer gewoon werken en doen wat ik wil. Ik prijs mezelf gelukkig dat ik een middel heb gevonden wat mij verder helpt in het leven. Ik heb in de kliniek waar ik heb gezeten genoeg mensen gezien die alle therapieen en pillen hebben geprobeerd en niks hielp. Dat is echt heel verdrietig. 

Als ik nog een tip mag geven: zorg voor een goede psychiater die echt naar je luistert en die je vertrouwt en de tijd voor je neemt.

----------

